

Vodafone slams Egypt PM Mubarak over text ‘hijacking’ - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3259352/vodafone-slams-egypt-pm-mubarak-over-text-hijacking/

======
JonnieCache
Just for context, I heard multiple eyewitness reports on Al Jazeera on friday
that protestors went through cairo systematically destroying vodaphone stores
in response to them suspending GSM access at the behest of Mubarak.

EDIT: [http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/01/vodafone-confirms-role-
eg...](http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/01/vodafone-confirms-role-egypts-
cellular-internet-blackout/)

~~~
notyourwork
Anyone else feel it is depressing that people have to resort to these tactics
due to political oppression?

~~~
bugsy
I find it more depressing that corporations conspire with despots to destroy
freedom.

By providing material support to the agenda of despots, they identify
themselves as enemies of the people. They have taken sides. Let them reap the
consequences.

------
jfoutz
We don't feel like implementing a secure communication system, we want the
government to enforce security for us.

Hey! it's not fair that you're using our insecure system in ways we don't want
you to.

------
MaybeWereWrong
Mubarak is not Egypt's Prime Minister.

~~~
DMPenfold2008
Thank you! It says president in the article, but I couldn't change the name on
here (ycombinator)

------
ebaysucks
I get a 500 error when clicking the link to the article.

